# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Cemaat bu gerçeği biliyor mu?

## bozok

*TüRKüE OLİMPİYATLARIYLA COşAN CEMAAT BU GERüEğİ BİLİYOR MU?*
** 
 

Nur Cemaatinin kurucusu olan Bediüzzaman Said Nursi’nin bir gazete çıkarmak için başvuruda bulunduğu ortaya çıktı. 

Risalehaber.com sitesinin verdiği habere göre Said Nursi, 1909 yılında Türkçe ve Kürtçe yayın yapan bir gazete çıkarmak için Basım ve Yayın İdaresi'ne dilekçe verdiği ve dilekçenin işleme konulduğu belirtiliyor.


İlk defa yayınlanan belgede Matbuat Müdürü Mehmet Tevfik'in imzası yer alıyor. Belgede Bediüzzaman'ın “Saidi Kürdi” ifadesini kullanması dikkat çekiyor. 


*Ma’rifet ve İttihad-ı Ekrad”* (İlim ve Kürtlerin Birliği) ismiyle çıkarılması düşünülen gazetenin içeriği,* “İslami ölçülere uygun siyaset, çeşitli ilimler ve işlerden bahsetmek”* şekline ifade edilmiş.


Son günlerde Türkçe Olimpiyatları’yla gündeme gelen cemaat, *“Said-i Kürdi”* adıyla yazılan ve Türkçe, Kürtçe gazete basılacak olan bir gazete isteğini belirten belgeye çok şaşıracak gibi.


İşte o belge(Latince çevirisi):


*BüB-I üLü (HüKUMET KAPISI)* 
*NEZüRET-İ DüHİLİYE (İüİşLERİ BAKANLIğI)* 

*İdare-i MatbÃ»’at (Basım ve Yayın İdaresi)* 

*Aded (Sayı)* 
*1498* 

Bediüzzaman Said-i Kürdi Hazretleri tarafından takdim edilip İdare-i üakeriye (İdaremize) havale buyurulan arz-ı halde (dilekçede) siyaset-i şer’iye (İslami ölçülere uygun siyaset) ve ulÃ»m ve şu’Ã»n-ı muhtelifeden (çeşitli ilimler ve işlerden) bahis olmak (bahsetmek) ve şimdilik haftada bir, ileride yevmi (günlük) çıkarılmak üzere “*Ma’rifet ve İttihad-ı Ekrad”* (İlim ve Kürtlerin Birliği) namıyla Türkçe ve Kürtçe bir gazete neşrine me’zuniyet i’tası istid’a edilmiş (izin verilmesi istenmiş) olmasıyla MatbÃ»’at Nizamnamesinin üçüncü ve dördüncü maddelerinin fıkra-i Ã»laları ahkamına tevfikan (birinci fıkraları hükümlerine uygun) müsted’i-i mÃ»ma ileyh (dilekçe sahibi) hakkında mu’amele-i lazımenin ifasıyla (gerekli işlemin yapılmasıyla) neticesinin inbası (bildirilmesi) hususunun Zabtiye Nezaret-i Aliyyesine (Güvenlik Bakanlığına) emr ve iş’ar buyurulması babında (emredilmesi ve yazı ile bildirilmesi konusunda) emr u ferman hazret-i men lehü’l-emrindir (emir ve ferman sizindir). 

Fi 10 Muharrem sene 327 ve Fi 20 Kanun-ı sani sene 324 (01 şubat 1909) 


*MatbÃ»’at-ı Dahiliye Müdiri* 
*Mehmed Tevfik*


*Odatv.com*


*İşte o belgenin orijinali:*







*Odatv.com*
3 Temmuz 2009

----------

